# The ultimate modem reset tutorial for bsnl home 500(or any other connection)



## blademast3r (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey guys, some time back I had posted a tutorial for modem reset and torrent scheduling or for the bsnl home 500 plan to utilize the night ul downloads. Here is the ultimate version of the same which makes use of free software and absolutely no gui methods.

This tutorial can be used for ANY modem and can also be used for modem resetting even if you don’t use bsnl dataone. Here I assume that you have a dataone connection and want to download rom 2:10 am to 7:50 am using torrents. The timeframe and download program can be modified if you are using some other connection or a different program(like download managers).

Getting down to business, the problem with directly scheduling something is that the modem is switched on during the whole process. As in it is on before 2 , from 2-8 am and after 8. And dataone is designed in such a way that it’ll charge you for the whole night if this happens! So we need to find a way of switching on your modem at 2 , downloading, and switching it off before 8, automatically!

The solution requires you to install an SSH emulator called ZOC which can be downloaded from here. ZOC basically creates a shell like any unix shell and comes with a telnet application. We basically write scripts to send a kill signal to the telnet session at 192.168.1.1 (your modem). I have written the script for modem reset in REXX , the scripting language used by ZOC. You don’t need to modify the file unless you have changed the password/user id of you router. The script assumes the defaults admin/admin.

The other 3 files are simple batch files to shutdown your comp and stop utorrent and the script. Heres the sequence of steps you need to follow.

   1. DOWNLOAD(*www.rammbhat.com/the-ultimate-modem-reset-tutorial-for-bsnl-home-500or-any-other-connection/) this package. It contains everything you’re gonna need.
   2. Install zoc169 from the unzipped package.
   3. Now goto start->run (windows key+r) and type taskschd.msc .This will start the windows task scheduler.
   4. Goto actions->create basic task.

   5. Add name as reset1 select next, select daily in trigger option NEXT.
   6. Don’t change anything here only set the time as 2:06:00 AM. This is when the first modem reset will take place select NEXT and select start a program. Select next.
   7. Select browse and goto the folder where you unzipped the package and select modres.bat. NEXT.
   8. Now click finish and voila! Your first task is added!
   9. The next task is to start your torrent client(utorrent). Repeat the steps 4 through 8 again but in name field write start_utorrent, time field write 2:10:00 am . and for program select utorrent from the program files folder.
  10. This will reset your modem and start your download.
  11. Next you need to close utorrent at 7:45 am. Repeat steps 4 through 8 but set name as close_utorrent, time as 7:45:00 AM and select close_ut.bat from the unzipped folder as the program.
  12. Next we reset modem again. Follow steps 4 through 8 and select name as reset2 and time as 7:46:00 am. Select the same modres.bat program.
  13. Finally we shutdown the computer. follow steps 4 through 8 and change name to shutdown, time to 7:50:00 am and select program as shut.bat from the unzipped folder.

That’s it! Now your comp will reset modem, download and shutdown automatically while you sleep! Your final screenshot should look like this.

You can download about 2.5GB per night this way and is much more than what an unlimited bsnl connection can download in a whole day. If you liked this tutorial please bookmark my site and visit regularly for more!


----------



## nileshkumar (Mar 7, 2010)

well the tutorial is good no doubt about that,
sorry sir, but the site where you have uploaded your contents seems not to be working, just have a check on that.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, The link aint working... 
Till blademast3r makes it proper, use this Google Cache version : click here


----------



## Aspire (Mar 8, 2010)

> Your final screenshot should look like this.


Like what????


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome tut! please upload the package again. Thanks


----------



## way2jatin (May 4, 2010)

please edit your link
Its no working


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

nice tut.. !


----------

